# my first oil change on my diesel



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Trust me, once you figure it out it's turned into an easy filter change. I thought the same thing the first time. 

Its easy to get from the top with an 1 1/4 short well socket. Takes about 5 minutes and an 1/8 of a beer to change.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Check out my oil change DIY - will definitely make it easier for you.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> and an 1/8 of a beer to change.


That's the most relevant point to me in all honesty! ccasion14:


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> That's the most relevant point to me in all honesty! ccasion14:


Truthfully with a 1 year old running around now, it's about the only time I can enjoy a cold one to myself uninterrupted 

Replaced the broken garage door spring yesterday which was a nice 3 beer job  (Waiting to get scolded by the internet experts who read how dangerous that is but have never done it)


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm basically just venting. I've had my 4 free oil changes and it's due for it's 5th oil change. I drove the car up on ramps, threw my drain pan underneath and crawled underneath to see what size the drain plug is (though I remembered somebody said it was 13mm - probably diesel). I also noticed the points of the drain plug were rounded off. To be safe, I dug out my 6 point 13mm. Applying way more force than I should need to, it didn't budge. Gave it a little more, and the socket slipped on the drain plug. I now dug out my 1/2" drive 1/2" 6 point, and was able to force it on the drain plug. With a long handle ratchet, and a lot of torque, I was able to get it loose. After the oil drained, I didn't see a sealing washer on the plug. I pulled the plug all the way out, and it was not there. I looked on the internet to identify it, and it definetly was not there. I'm guessing this is why it was so tight. Now I have the car 1/2 in the garage, the dealership closing in 30 minutes, and no way to go get another one. I managed to find a new sealing washer from an assortment I had that fit pretty good, so I installed in and snugged it down. Got the filter changed and filled her up with just shy of 4.75L of oil. This is the first time it hasn't been overfilled. Last week, I had a low DEF message (which should of been filled at the last oil change), but obviously wasn't (or just one gallon put in as has been mentioned on this forum). I opened the mat to gain access to the DEF cap, and there where white crystals everywhere. On the insulation, on the bottom of the carpet, all over the tank. It took me an hour to clean it all up. I really do not like having other people work on my car. I did buy the extended warranty, but I will find it hard to use if it's something that doesn't cost much and I can do myself. I've been turning wrenches for 30 years, and get really frustrated with the quality of work done and dealerships. Anyway, I guess I need to order a new plug and gasket for next time. I don't know if I can get the dealership to give me one or not. It's probably not worth the trouble. OK. Enough whining from me! 

Have a nice day!


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I think you forgot that 1/8 can of beer. Have a good day.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> I'm basically just venting. I've had my 4 free oil changes and it's due for it's 5th oil change. I drove the car up on ramps, threw my drain pan underneath and crawled underneath to see what size the drain plug is (though I remembered somebody said it was 13mm - probably diesel). I also noticed the points of the drain plug were rounded off. To be safe, I dug out my 6 point 13mm. Applying way more force than I should need to, it didn't budge. Gave it a little more, and the socket slipped on the drain plug. I now dug out my 1/2" drive 1/2" 6 point, and was able to force it on the drain plug. With a long handle ratchet, and a lot of torque, I was able to get it loose. After the oil drained, I didn't see a sealing washer on the plug. I pulled the plug all the way out, and it was not there. I looked on the internet to identify it, and it definetly was not there. I'm guessing this is why it was so tight. Now I have the car 1/2 in the garage, the dealership closing in 30 minutes, and no way to go get another one. I managed to find a new sealing washer from an assortment I had that fit pretty good, so I installed in and snugged it down. Got the filter changed and filled her up with just shy of 4.75L of oil. This is the first time it hasn't been overfilled. Last week, I had a low DEF message (which should of been filled at the last oil change), but obviously wasn't (or just one gallon put in as has been mentioned on this forum). I opened the mat to gain access to the DEF cap, and there where white crystals everywhere. On the insulation, on the bottom of the carpet, all over the tank. It took me an hour to clean it all up. I really do not like having other people work on my car. I did buy the extended warranty, but I will find it hard to use if it's something that doesn't cost much and I can do myself. I've been turning wrenches for 30 years, and get really frustrated with the quality of work done and dealerships. Anyway, I guess I need to order a new plug and gasket for next time. I don't know if I can get the dealership to give me one or not. It's probably not worth the trouble. OK. Enough whining from me!
> 
> Have a nice day!


Unfortunately, your experience seems to be more the norm than the exception, based on what I've read on this forum.


----------



## jimautoteach (Mar 27, 2016)

After my first free oil change I popped the hood and saw oil on the turbo heat shield - which is quite a distance from the oil fill port. Also, it's obvious from the oil on my driveway, the tech didn't take the time to wipe the residual oil off of the metal oil channel below the filter - as "Cruzator" mentioned, I hate other people working on my cars, unless I really know and trust them. Fortunately, no one but me has added DEF fluid - so no crystal cathedral growing around the DEF fill port. Happily, I'm now doing my own oil changes using Total Quartz INEO MC3 5W30 Synthetic (API SN/CF ACEA C3 and dexos 2 approved.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jimautoteach said:


> so no crystal cathedral growing around the DEF fill port.


Haha, i like that! "crystal cathedral"

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, has to be an extremely difficult job because no dealer nor oil changing place can do it properly. Loose oil filter caps, or the screw on type, either way too tight or falling off, stripped drain plugs, can hit the oil hole, oil split all over the place, can't hit the full mark on the dipstick, and have no idea what kind of crap they are pouring in your precious engines. Even caught dealers shipping that hidden canister paper filter thing, but sure was on the invoice.

If you think getting it done is pricey, try a motorhome.

But sure don't have any problems doing it myself. Ha, can skip that beer, alcohol intolerant. 

72 Ford motorhome was the worst, filter was mounted above the power steering pump, had to be removed and hung, worse part was squeezing my big hands between the pump and radiator to properly adjust the belt tension.

2nd worse is my 88 Supra Turbo, filter jammed between the exhaust manifold and the turbo, screw on type, only way to get it down is to turn it sideways, oil spills out all over the place. Then a mess to clean up afterwards, but spread newspapers first to help with that. Plus me, ha, just toss myself in the trashcan, not worth cleaning. 

93 Olds Bravada had a factory remote mounted filter, was fine until one of those long hoses broke. fortunately it happened when my son pulled into my driveway so no engine damage was done. But was one heck of a mess to clean up.

If you feel changing a filter and the oil is difficult, stay far away from an inboard motorboat.


----------

